# intel celeron && frequency scalling[solved]

## muhsinzubeir

hello...can somebody help to make a decision as I think im missing some knowlege here.This is my cpu specs:

```

muhsin@genbox ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1600.140

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx

bogomips        : 3201.88

clflush size    : 64

```

Does this processor support frequency scalling as right now it just runs on full speed all the time.Im trying to follow the power manager guide from gentoo.org.  :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap3

And why some features on the kernel mentioned on that guide arent available on mine.This is the kernel that I compiled during handbook

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Nov  8 20:47 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2
```

sorry for so many questions....bizzi trying to master gentoo en linux in general  :Wink: Last edited by muhsinzubeir on Fri Nov 23, 2007 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## entox

Your processor has no build in support for the powersaving Speed Step technology, which adjust the cpu frequency.  :Sad: 

But you can try to use the module p4_clockmod to reduce the frequency. 

Entox

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Thanks entox...I am still working on that but I am wondering I have seen some people using p4-clockmod on this cpu en gotting working but on mine I cant I dont know whats going on.I get this when load the module:

```
genbox linux # modprobe p4-clockmod

FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.22-suspend2-r2/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg gives me this...part not all of it too long

```
p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_register_driver

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_target

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_unregister_driver

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_get_attr

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_notify_transition

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_gov_performance

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_freq_attr_scaling_available_freqs

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_cpuinfo

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_put_attr

p4_clockmod: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_verify

```

Any idea whats missing...but im wondering is there a difference between p4-clockmod and p4_clockmod ???????..becoz modprobe -l listed with -ve  while inserting used _underscore  :Confused: 

----------

## entox

He 

the undefined symbols are belonging to a kernel symbol called "freq_table".

Can you check if it exist in 

```
/lib/modules/<your kernel version>/kernel/driver/cpufreq/
```

If not you can choose it in your kernel config under 

```
Powermanagement options ->Cpu Frequency scaling -> "Cpu frequency translation statistics"
```

Entox

----------

## muhsinzubeir

thanks man...finally got it workin  :Very Happy: 

This guide was pretty helpful too...if you are bizzi gettin this workin you might want to take a look at this how to:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Frequency_Scaling

----------

## Mad Merlin

For what it's worth, cpu throttling doesn't really give any meaningful power savings, in fact, it can cause power usage to go up. You're probably better off without it.

The main gain with speedstep is that it lowers the voltage of the CPU, that it also lowers the frequency is simply a prerequisite for lowering the voltage.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Mad Merlin wrote:*   

> For what it's worth, cpu throttling doesn't really give any meaningful power savings, in fact, it can cause power usage to go up. You're probably better off without it.
> 
> The main gain with speedstep is that it lowers the voltage of the CPU, that it also lowers the frequency is simply a prerequisite for lowering the voltage.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

Got no idea what you are tellin me...but as my first post i am just following a guide[link above] from gentoo and i here quote : *Quote:*   

> 3. CPU Power Management
> 
> Mobile processors can operate at different frequencies. Some allow changing voltage as well. Most of the time your CPU doesn't need to run at full speed and scaling it down will save much energy - often without any performance decrease. 

 

And I think they are right, i got some of the improvements on my machine after reducing the cpu frequency, fan doesnt run so frequency like b4 and battery time is improved for atleast 10 mins.Which is important as i have pretty cheap acer laptop and its battery is limited to somewhere around 60 mins....so anyway thanks for the post i think ill keep using this idea of using the frequency unless there are some other good facts to show me that actually im increasing power than savin  :Wink: 

----------

